# what does the charcoal do?



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

What purpose does the charcoal in filter serve?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It absorbs chemical pollutants from the water...


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

Does it ever go bad or old? I change my filter pads about about once a month and am just curious.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, after a few weeks, the charcoal begins to release the waste that it has collected.You should probably change the pads every 3 weeks. 4 weeksis kinda pushing it.Although I did 4 weeks sometimes..


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

My charcoal just sits on a shelf. I have it thier in case of an emergency such as something spilling in the water or removing meds. (Knock on wood I have never had to use meds.)

Imo you really don't need it in a tank with good biological and mechanical filtration. Routine water changes and filter pad cleanings would go a lot further then anything charcoal would do for you.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

I couldn't agree more... :thumb:



iceblue said:


> My charcoal just sits on a shelf. I have it thier in case of an emergency such as something spilling in the water or removing meds. (Knock on wood I have never had to use meds.)
> 
> Imo you really don't need it in a tank with good biological and mechanical filtration. Routine water changes and filter pad cleanings would go a lot further then anything charcoal would do for you.


----------

